# Linux via USB zu kapern



## Newsfeed (8 März 2011)

Ein Fehler in einem USB-Treiber im Linux-Kernel kann fatale Folgen haben. Ein speziell präpariertes USB-Device könnte den Rechner etwa mit Spionage-Software infizieren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

